# how to make a bong completly out of ice!!!



## frozenhits (Mar 28, 2011)

*Hello fellow green thumbs,

Here is a video on how to make a bong made completly out of ice using  household items. It is the smoothest you will ever hit. Therefore it is a  "Frozenhit" 

Cheers

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DFk83bD87M"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DFk83bD87M*


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 28, 2011)

you cant post live links, you need to edit it.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 28, 2011)

thats alot of work but its cool


----------



## Jericho (Mar 28, 2011)

What happens when your high and your mouth gets frozen stuck to the bong?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 28, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> What happens when your high and your mouth gets frozen stuck to the bong?


 
:rofl:

maybe keep that torch handy


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2011)

Definitely sick as heck! I absolutely love the concept.

Too bad I would spend the 2 days or so making that thing and then Id pull it out and get one use out of it. Where could I put it? 

I would dedicate my freezer and eat up all of my hot pockets, but then every time I pulled it out it would drip. And I would have no hot pockets 

Or I can already see it now: 
-Id fill it with too warm of water and it shatter on my new wood floor :rofl:
-Id forget to put it back in the freezer
-Id leave the water in it too many times and then Id put it back in the freezer. Forgetting why it weighs 24 lbs, id fumble it. 

:rofl:




1 question though...how do you clean it? lol


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 29, 2011)

Its wicked cool...But I've seen this guy spam some other forums...


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 29, 2011)

Yea totally a spammer. I was hoping he'd answer back tho.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 29, 2011)

Could someone mail me some snow so I can make one :bong1:


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2011)

Tomorrow we're going to be working on turning an ice bong into a nice cool drink of water. Hang around art, I'm sure it will only get better..


----------



## Roddy (Mar 29, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

